# Bad sperm morphology ~ what can we do?



## rosababy

Hey, ttc ladies. My dh and I got our results from his sperm analysis back today. They were good and bad.

Count = 80 million! Holy moly, that's a lot of :spermy:

Motility = 30% (kind of low)

Morphology = 7% Really low. Has anyone else had this problem? What can he do to help fix the problem? 

Please help! :help:


----------



## bballbaby

I was in a similar situation with male factor. My DH had only 3% morph. and much lower counts in general. My DH took tons of vitamins and cut out alcohol with the hopes of this increasing his SA. I have read of it helping for some but my DH also has a varicocele which didn't help our situation. We were recommended for IVF with ICSI after 3 SA. My heart goes out to you because I know how frustrating this all can be...please don't lose hope there is so much they can do to help you! My first IVF cycled failed but the frozen one from that cycle took. Hugs and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Someone else just posted this on a separate thread.. I responded and so did a lot of other ladies who gave some great info! Here is the link

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/573626-low-sperm-count-treatment-options.html

this is what I wrote: 

I'm sorry you're going through this! Everyone has given you great info so far! The good thing is that sperm CAN improve. I can understand your hesitation in jumping straight to IVF. I think IUI is worth at least one or two tries. I had an IUI bc my DH's SA came back with slightly low count and low morphology of 4%. We had him stop all drinking (which he never did much of.. but a few beers on occasion) and we also had him start taking a few different vitamins. He takes a multivitamin, zinc, folic acid, pycenogeol, omega 3, and royal jelly. 

Here are some links on why he takes what he does:

https://www.reproendo.com/html/pycnog...rch-study.html

https://www.rejuvenation-science.com/...fertility.html

https://www.futurity.org/health-medic...get-up-and-go/

https://ezinearticles.com/?Omega-3-Fa...lity&id=395644

https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm

https://www.ehow.com/facts_5543988_be...fertility.html

https://www.bee-pollen-buzz.com/royal...-benefits.html

https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm

I know that's a lot of links ~hopefully some will help! 



best of luck hun! :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

btw- my DH's sperm improved DRAMATICALLY after this..his SA showed 19 million (low) and only 4% morphology.. we went and did an IUI and post wash he had like 37 million! which means he probably had closer to 80 mil before the wash which helps eliminate the dead/abnormal sperm!


----------



## beadyeyes

I know you don't think it but the numbers are good! Even if only 7% are the right shape, 7% of 80 million is loads!!! My husband's was 1million, 36% motility and 1% morph.

I have read that there's not a lot you can do about morphology but not sure how true that is. We're having ICSI as our numbers are so bad. 

Good luck!


----------



## rosababy

Thank you, ladies. :hugs: These are some great links, and I will not lose hope.


----------



## staypossitive

Hi there,

I had the similar problem a while back. I was told that our count was very low and also we had 98% abnormal forms, they did say what was there was swimming well. We were both gutted as you can imagine, it was like being stabbed with a knife. We had been referred for ICSI.

I did loads of research online and I totally changed our diet, ate loads of fruit and veg and my husband took multi vitamins, folic acid and zinc, I made sure he ate well. On Saturday past I took a test as I was 3 days late and have discovered that I am almost 5 weeks pregnant.

Please stay possitive it might work for you too.



rosababy said:


> Hey, ttc ladies. My dh and I got our results from his sperm analysis back today. They were good and bad.
> 
> Count = 80 million! Holy moly, that's a lot of :spermy:
> 
> Motility = 30% (kind of low)
> 
> Morphology = 7% Really low. Has anyone else had this problem? What can he do to help fix the problem?
> 
> Please help! :help:


----------



## rosababy

Staypositive, wow! That's awesome news! Very encouraging. Congrats to you! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

hollyw79 said:


> btw- my DH's sperm improved DRAMATICALLY after this..his SA showed 19 million (low) and only 4% morphology.. we went and did an IUI and post wash he had like 37 million! which means he probably had closer to 80 mil before the wash which helps eliminate the dead/abnormal sperm!

Hi Holly,

How long did he take the vitamins before you saw an increase? Thanks.


----------



## hollyw79

HappyBunnyAB said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> btw- my DH's sperm improved DRAMATICALLY after this..his SA showed 19 million (low) and only 4% morphology.. we went and did an IUI and post wash he had like 37 million! which means he probably had closer to 80 mil before the wash which helps eliminate the dead/abnormal sperm!
> 
> Hi Holly,
> 
> How long did he take the vitamins before you saw an increase? Thanks.Click to expand...

It was 2-3 months.. which falls in line with the typical time frame of when sperm regenerates so I definitely attribute it to the changes! And it's only gotten better since... :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

Iv heard alot of sucess about wellman conception
my hubby has 2% morph so he's on wellman and also 1000mg if vit c

I thibk the wellman has all the other stuff in xx


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, keepsmiling. I'll look into it. Another bnb girl said Pycnogenol is also really great for morphology. Hopefully something works for us!


----------



## keepsmiling

I haven't heard about that?x


----------



## hollyw79

Pycnogenol is one of the BEST antioxidants out there.. I've read A TON of positive things about it!!


----------



## keepsmiling

Is that an American thing? X


----------



## hollyw79

no, it shouldn't be... I'm sure you can find it in a vitamin shop...

Here is what I bought~ 

https://www.amazon.com/Natrol-Pycno...30WH/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1304514899&sr=8-5


----------



## rosababy

I also got pycnogol (I always have to look up how to spell it!) on amazon as well. I finally convinced my dh to start taking it. Hopefully, we'll see some results!


----------



## hollyw79

It definitely can't hurt.. and if it gives you any more/better sperm- ANY- it's worth it! :)


----------



## keepsmiling

Pycnogel is pine bark extract which is in wrllman conception pills so I'm covered lol xx


----------



## hollyw79

How much is in the wellman?? Its recommended to take 200mg of Pycnogenol per day.. I've heard about the wellman.. I'd love to know what's all in that~ it would be much easier to not have to take so many pills!


----------



## rosababy

My dh literally has a cocktail of pills to take in the mornings! He's on maca (a peruvian root that's supposed to help with fertility in general...especially sperm count), multi-vit, and like 4 pycnolgel (still don't remember how to spell it!)

Hopefully it'll all work! It's hard with supplements, because you never know if they're really working or not. :shrug: Worth a try!


----------



## dlj2

hi ladies

We just had our first fertility appt as my OH morph was only 2% normal, our consultant has said as his count and motility is fairly good he isnt too worried at the moment but if his count doesnt improve we will be looking at IVF/ICSI (not sure how long we have to wait to go for that though) but my OH is now on wellman and co enzyme q10 and this is meant to be good for the wrigglers, will let you know at this next test if the vits have improved anything!

Seems such a long journey at times but is going to be so worth the wait.xx


----------



## wantanerd

My DH's morphology is also at 2%. We are retesting since the SA was six months ago. My doctor tried to scare us in to IVF (can't afford it) and told us there was little to no chance IUI would work. That didn't make my husband happy and it didn't make me happy when the Doc said there was nothing we could do to fix it. 
Thanks to internet research, I ordered fertility multi-vitamins for the both of us and talked to the nurse practitioner of the practice who gave me a little more hope IUI would have a better chance of working than the doctor said.
Glad to hear someone got pregnant naturally with only 2% morphology. 
I am hoping we will try our first round of IUI sometime in July


----------



## krazy1707k

Thanks for this, I too have poor results post-VR. I started taking WELLMAN conception multi-vitamins, but strangely enough, the results were poorer after second SA. Definitely some useful links there, that I'll follow up on, and generally adjust my diet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Please

Hi! Just wanted to post my experience with this, my DH morph with his last two samples was always 4% when we went for our IVF consultation the MD didn't seem concerned he said 4% of 40million is good whereas 4% of say 1million is not. I think what he was trying to say was its not just if the morphs low your screwed cos if the other parameters are good it works out ok. 
This being said for four months I've had my husband on a number of things, I'll list them below. The good news is on our first IVF cycle last week his morph was 7% When you ink about it it nearly doubled which is amazing.

Folic acid 400mcg - in prenatal tablet
Zinc 30mg, 15mg prenatal & 1 tablet 15mg
Selenium 200mcg, 150mcg in prenatal & 1 tablet 50mcg
Omega 3 1000mg - 1 tablet 1000mg
B12 1000mcg - 75mcg prenatal, 1 tablet 1000mcg
B6 50mg requirement - 10mg prenatal, 1 tablet 50mg
Vitamin E 800iu - 2 tablets
Vitamin C 1000mg a day - 1 tablet 1000mg*
L-Arginine 500mg - 1 tablet 500mg
L-Canitine 500mg - 1 tablet
L taurine 500mg - 1 tablet
Coenzyme q10 30mg - 1 tablet
Maca 1000mg a day - 2 tablets a day
Wellman - 1 tablet a day
Flaxseed*- 1 tablet a day
Magnesium 250mg - 1 tablet a day
Calcium 600mg a day - 1 tablet a day


----------



## Please

And the one last thing he took was pycnogenol, a study was carried out on morphology using this. The link below is to the results.

https://www.chiroonline.net/_fileCabinet/pycnog_pub.pdf

I hope this helps.


----------



## thatdude

If your husband has 7% morphology that isn't bad at all. Don't let any doctors tell you that it is. My first morph test I got 1%. I think the next one was like 4% or something. We got pregnant and have an awesome one year old with IUI even though we though we thought we would most likely have to go with IVF.

Now we are pregnant a 2nd time without any treatment whatsoever. The first month my wife got her period back we started trying thinking it would take forever. My wife is now at 12 weeks. 

So either the doctors don't really know exactly what is going on, morphology is only a tiny part of the whole picture, the vitamins I took and lowered stress levels helped my morphology, or we were extremely extremely extremely lucky. My bet is that it had something to do with the first few mentioned above. Here is what I took.

Mega Men Multi
Co-Q-10
Fish Oils
L-Carnitine
pycnogenol

Good luck and don't assume the worst.


----------



## baby_anu

Hi All!

So, its like my hubby got his semen analysed and the numbers are like:

Sperm count: 60 million/ml
Total sperm no. per ejaculate: 72 million/ml
Viscosity: normal
pH: Alkaline
Progressive Motility: 55%
Non-progressive motility: 10%
Immotile: 35%
Agglutination: None
Morphology: Normal 20%, Abnormal: 80%
Fructose test: Present

do we have anything to worry about? We're a li'l upset about the Morhology figures.


----------



## hubbardalicia

Interesting discussion.


----------



## lisap2008

baby_anu said:


> Hi All!
> 
> So, its like my hubby got his semen analysed and the numbers are like:
> 
> Sperm count: 60 million/ml
> Total sperm no. per ejaculate: 72 million/ml
> Viscosity: normal
> pH: Alkaline
> Progressive Motility: 55%
> Non-progressive motility: 10%
> Immotile: 35%
> Agglutination: None
> Morphology: Normal 20%, Abnormal: 80%
> Fructose test: Present
> 
> do we have anything to worry about? We're a li'l upset about the Morhology figures.

 Morphology could be improved by taking antioxidants and have him stay away from alcohol and toxins but other then that it looks great. 20% is not bad though and shouldn't keep you from conceiving .


----------

